# You're Getting Older When.....



## Casper (Oct 23, 2013)

_*1. You and your teeth don't sleep together.*
*2. You try to straighten out the wrinkles in your socks and discover you aren't wearing any.*
*3. At the breakfast table you hear snap, crackle, pop and you're not eating cereal.*
*4. When you wake up looking like your driver's license picture.*
*5. It takes two tries to get up from the couch.*
*6. When your idea of a night out is sitting on the patio.*
*7. When happy hour is a nap.*
*8. When you're on vacation and your ENERGY runs out before your money does.*
*9. When all you want for your birthday is to not be reminded of your age.*
*10. When you step off a curb & look down one more time to make sure the street is still there.*
*11. Your idea of weight lifting is standing up.*
*12. It takes longer to rest than it did to get tired.*
*13. Your address book has mostly names that start with Dr.*
*14. You sit in a rocking chair and can't get it going.*
*15. The pharmacist has become your new best friend.*
*16. The twinkle in your eye is merely a reflection from the sun on your bifocals.*
*17. It takes twice as long - to look half as good.*
*18. Everything hurts, and what doesn't hurt - doesn't work.*
*19. You look for your glasses for half an hour and they were on you head the whole time.*
*20. You have more patience, but it is actually that you just don't care anymore.*
*21. You finally get your head together and your body starts falling apart.*
*22. You wonder how you could be over the hill when you don't even remember being on top of it.*
*23. Your back goes out but you stay home.*
_


----------

